#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Paranoid? Schwägerin zerstört alle sozialen Kontakte! >

## Joker2171

Hallo zusammen, meine Schwägerin leidet offensichtlich an einer paranoiden Persönlichkeitsveränderung. Von den 7 Merkmalen (vgl. Wikipedia.de /  Stichwort paranoide Persönlichkeitsveränderung) erfüllt sie 6 (alle außer Punkt 5).  übertriebene Empfindlichkeit auf Rückschläge und Zurücksetzungen; Neigung, dauerhaft Groll zu hegen, d. h. Beleidigungen, Verletzungen, oder Missachtungen werden nicht vergeben; Misstrauen und eine anhaltende Tendenz, Erlebtes zu verdrehen, indem neutrale oder freundliche Handlungen anderer als feindlich oder verächtlich missdeutet werden; Streitbarkeit und beharrliches, situationsunangemessenes Bestehen auf eigenen Rechten; häufiges ungerechtfertigtes Misstrauen gegenüber der sexuellen Treue des Ehe- oder Sexualpartners; ständige Selbstbezogenheit, besonders in Verbindung mit starker Überheblichkeit; häufige Beschäftigung mit unbegründeten Gedanken an Verschwörungen als Erklärungen für Ereignisse in der näheren oder weiteren Umgebung. (vgl. Wikipedia)Meine Fragen nun ...  1. Wie kann man sie zu einer Therapie bringen. Sie redet ja nicht mehr mit irgendjemanden aus der Familie, da wir sie alle schon einmal "attackiert" haben und mein Bruder ist diesbezüglich wenig zugänglich, wenn nicht ignorant.  2. Wie kann sich eine solche Paranoia entwickeln. Muss man gar fürchten, dass sie irgendwann mit einem Hammer auf alle losgeht?   Ich weiß nicht weiter. Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte und weitere Ansätze! Danke und schönen Tag Joachim

----------


## Nane

Hallo Joachim!
Ich kann dir zwar nicht sagen wie sich Paranoia entwickeln, bin ja kein Psychologe, und ich denke auch, dass es da viele verschiedene Ursachen und individuelle Unterschiede geben kann. Genau sagen kann das wohl am ehesten der Fachmann.
Weshalb ich dir antworte, ist eine Idee bezüglich deiner Frage wie du sie zu einer Therapie überzeugen kannst. Mir ist spontan ein Brief eingefallen. Wie wäre es, wenn ihr ihr einen Brief schreibt, indem ihr ihr euer Verhalten erklären könnt, dass ihr es nicht böse meint und ihr nur helfen wollt und ihr könnt beschreiben, weshalb ihr ihr diesen Vorschlag macht, dass ihr eure Sicht der Geschehen erklärt. Den Brief kann sie ganz in Ruhe lesen, ist nicht gezwungen sofort zu reagieren, kann sacken lassen. Und ihr seid eurerseits nicht versucht wütend zu reagieren, wenn sie mal wieder abblockt. Ihr könnt euch auch genau überlegen wie ihr etwas formuliert, sodass sie es nicht missversteht. Wäre das vielleicht eine Möglichkeit?
Liebe Grüße =)
Nane

----------


## Joker2171

Danke Nane für deinen Vorschlag ... leider bringt es die Paranoia immer zwei Dinge mit sich: Zum einen weiß der Paranoide ja nicht das er paranoid ist, und er wird es auch nicht einsehen, zum zweiten hält sie auch normale Handlungen schon für feidseelig. Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen, was in ihr vorgeht, wenn sie einen Brief liest, in dem steht, dass ich sie für paranoid halte. 
Die kommt wahrscheinlich direkt mit dem Baseballschläger und klopft bei mir an :-)
Ich werde trotzdem mal über deinen Vorschlag nachdenken. 
Danke und Gruß
Joachim

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Joachim, 
wie wäre es denn mit einem Brief an Deinen Bruder?
Dies scheint doch der Einzige zu sein, der Zugang zu Deiner Schwägerin hat.
Im Moment scheint Dein Bruder ja eher das Gefühl zu haben, sich schützend vor seine Frau vor den Rest der Familie stellen zu müssen.
Es wäre schon wichtig, dass auch Dein Bruder der Meinung ist, das irgendwelche Maßnahmen auch für seine Frau etwas positiv verändern, weil nur dann wird er wahrscheinlich zu einer Mitarbeit bereit sein. 
MfG  Justitia

----------


## blub

Keine Ahnung ob das hilft, versuch ihr doch solche artikel zu zeigen, vielleicht hilfst :-) (glaub auch das ich selber paranoide geworden bin) hier paar sites die ich gefunden haben   http://counsellingresource.com/ask-t...with-paranoia/ http://www.wikihow.com/Help-Paranoid-People 
sind alle english leider, .de hab ich nix gescheitest gefunden  :Sad:  wennste probleme hast probiers mal mit http://www.google.de/translate die texte zu übersezten  :Smiley: ) 
hier ein .de artikel,  http://www.aufrecht.net/utu/psychose.html 
aber keine ahnung ob man sich auf solche artikel 100 % verlassen kann. Eine andere idee wäre wenn du zu nem doktor gehst und ihm davon erzählst, ich glaube der kann besser weiter helfen als wir.  
Was ich bisher gelesen habe, ist es sehr wichtig vertrauen aufzubauen, und mit den personen behutsam umgehen auch wenns schwierig ist sonst wirds noch schlimmer.
P.S. kiffen etc soll das alles noch fördern. Sollte sie kiffen sollte sie besser auf hören. 
Naja viel glück 2009 hat begonnen guten rutsch an alle :-) 
mfg

----------


## corvus corax

Erfahrungsgemäss wird das alles kaum Wirkung zeigen, weil der/die Betroffene in der Regel ein Wahnsystem aufbaut, das oberflächlich betrachtet sogar berechtigt zu sein scheint. Sobald dieses angegriffen wird, wird man selber Teil des Wahnsystems und verliert jeglichen Einfluss auf die Person (welchen man in der Regel eh ncht wirklich hat) 
Leider bleibt einem oft nichts anderes übrig, als die Umwelt unauffällig zu informieren und um Geduld zu bitten und/oder zu warten, bs die Paranoia ein Ausmass annimmt, das es zu einer zwangseinweisung kommt... (am besten mal beim Sozialpsychiatrischen Dienst anfragen welche Vorgehensweise sinnig wäre) 
Manchmal gelngt es aber auch, einen "schwachen Moment" zu erwischen, wo ein Durchdringen zum Kern des Menschen möglich ist und so eine freiwillige Lösung gefunden wird, dies in der Regel aber auch eher bei wiederholtem Eintreten der Paranoia... also wenn der/die Betroffene schon mal beandelt wurde und so schon Bescheid weiss über das Krankheitsbild. 
auf jeden Fall ist es en persönlicher Eiertanz... oder auch Tanz auf dem Vulkan.
Da gilt vorallem erst mal Dich selber zu schützen. Wenn das bedeuten sollte Dich zurückzuziehen, dann tu dies, wenn Du selber krank wirst aufgrund der Belastung ist auch keinem geholfen.  
Gruß
Corvus corax

----------


## Charles Brandon

Mir ist einmal folgendes passiert: Ich ging früh am Morgen zur Arbeit. Da kam mir eine junge Frau entgegen, höchstens 18 Jahre alt. Sie war spärlich bekleidet, sah sich ständig um und war offenbar in Panik. Sie sprach mich an: "Sehen Sie *sie* auch?" 
Ich hatte einen guten Tag und antwortete spontan: "Ja, ich sehe *sie*, aber ich kümmer mich nicht um *sie*." 
Die Frau schien angenehm überrascht, daß ich *sie* auch sah. Bis dahin hatten ihr wohl alle einzureden versucht, daß da gar nichts ist. Auf den Gedanken, daß man *sie* auch einfach ignorieren könnte, war sie wohl noch nicht gekommen. Sie sagte "Danke!" und ging _zurück_. 
Im Umgang mit Paranoiden muß man versuchen, seine eigenen Verhaltensweisen zu ändern. Es hat keinen Sinn, die Wahnvorstellungen als Unsinn abzutun. Damit wird das Mißtrauen des Betroffenen nur gesteigert. Indem ihr alles abstreitet, seid ihr Teil der allgemeinen "Verschwörung". Wenn man aber auf die Wahnvorstellungen eingeht und gemeinsam nach Lösungsmöglichkeiten sucht, rüttelt man in Wirklichkeit an dem wahnhaften Weltbild des Betroffenen. Ja, leichter gesagt als getan.

----------


## Irene.sk

du musst das Wort ja nicht schreiben. Schreib doch einfach , daß du sie nicht verstehst und sie dir dies und jenes mal genauer erklären soll. Das bringt ihr vielleicht schon genug Denkanstöße. Irene.

----------


## sfr

Meine Frau hat wahrscheinlich auch eine Paranoia. Wir haben einen süßen Sohn, wenn er nicht wäre, hätte ich mich wohl schon von meiner Frau getrennt. Jetzt will sie 2 Monate mit dem Kleinen, ohne mich, Urlaub machen.

----------


## katzograph

sfr 
ja und ?  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## MIPASA

HAllo Joker,  
Paranoia, das ist aber eine schwere Krankheit die du da zu Worte gekommen lässt.
   Und ein paar Anhaltspunkte aus Wikipedia halte ich  nicht gerade für einen Beweis als Paranoia.
   Es kommt ja auch immer darauf an wie diese  Merkmale die du an ihr siehst zustande gekommen sind? 
  War sie wütend  oder hat  einfach mal so etwas dahin gesagt was  für einen anderen völlig unsinnig  erscheint? Im Streit wird z.b. vieles dargelegt was so gar nicht wirklich ist. Ein Wort gibt das andere und schon ist ein falsches Ereignis gefallen. Man mag aber nicht zugeben das man sich geirrt hat. In wie fern zerstört sie denn ihre sozialen Kontakte ? 
   Für mich ist das noch keine Paranoia.  Wenn ich mir vorstelle das mir mal was unangenehmes passiert ist, und dann sage  die lachen sich doch alle kaputt oder die hassen mich wie die Pest  nur weil mich ein paar Leute mit den 4 Buchstaben nicht mal beachtet haben , bin ich dann gleich Paranoid? Weil ich mir das einbilde aber nicht wirklich weiß? Oder mir fährt im Auto ständig jemand hinterher der nur zufällig in die Richtung muß und ich sage der verfolgt mich schon die ganze Zeit 
   Ich glaube eine Diagnose die so schwerwiegend ist wie diese, die ja noch nicht einmal Fachärztlich erstellt wurde, ist  ein Hammer. Und ich als Bruder, wäre für so was auch erst einmal nicht zugänglich würde aber meine Frau beobachten. 
  Wenn ich einfach so nach Krankheitsbeschreibungen suche die mir gerade einfallen, dann bin ich schon x Mal an Krebs, den Herztod und vielen Infektionen und Krankheiten erkrankt die es hier gar nicht gibt. Denn irgendwie trifft immer ein Symptom auf eine Krankheit zu.
  Aber niemals können sie so schwere Auswirkungen auf ein gesundes Leben haben wie psychiatrische Fehldiagnosen.
  Die können einem nicht nur das Leben schwer machen sondern auch Existenten zerstören ,ein Leben komplett kaputt machen oder gar zum  wirklichen psychischen Verfall der in einem Suizid enden kann. Die Gerüchte danach will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. 
    Wenn du das allerdings belegen kannst (das müsstest du z.b. wenn du sie bei einem Arzt oder Amtsarzt melden würdest) und Angst um dein Leben hast, was du hier beschreibst, dann denke ich wie  Corvus Corax.  
  Wenn überhaupt, denn eigentlich beschreibst du hier ja nur eine Wiedergabe von Wikipedia was du ,warum auch immer ausgerechnet diese Krankheit, herausgepickt hast, von deiner Schwägerin selber erzählst du ja nichts dergleichen. Beispiele usw. und wenn ihr nicht miteinander redet in wie fern äußert sich deine  vielleicht Diagnose?  
  Und im übrigen  Paranoia heißt nicht gleich dass diese Menschen Gewalttätig sind. 
Heute kann die Psychiatrie zum Glück nicht mehr so einfach Leute festhalten nur weil einer eine Meinung hat. 
Manchmal für den einen *leider* und manchmal für den anderen zum *Glück,* je nachdem wie man das sehen möchte.  
Ich wünsche Deiner Schwägerin das sich die Diagnose nicht bestätigt  :Zwinker:   
Bis dahin alles Gute für Dich :Smiley:

----------

